# Jessica Simpson and Ken Paves HairDo (wig thing)



## Indian Barbie (Apr 15, 2007)

Anybody tried them yet? I bought the 22inch straight clip for $60 from eBay (As opposed to $85). They make it look really hot on the website but part of me thinks it may be a waste :S

I guess time will tell...

http://www.hairuwear.com/jessica.aspx?pgID=997

Check it out. They have instructional vids too.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 15, 2007)

i think they look really neat but i always wondered how they really look. Let us know what you think of it!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 23, 2007)

I just got it today and it was so easy to put on, it added so much wolume and length but looked very very natural. I got compliments all day about my hair, its truely an amazing product!


----------



## iio (Apr 24, 2007)

Im always afraid to try clip ons...i remember a friend of mine had one and wore one at the club and next thing we see the clip wrapped around her neck lol.


----------



## n_c (Apr 24, 2007)

Im glad it worked out for you...could you show us some pics?


----------



## CincyFan (Apr 24, 2007)

I'd love to see pics as well.  I watched Ken Paves on QVC the other day and I must admit, some of the colors didn't really match the hair well and I could totally tell.  I hope it was just bad lighting.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 

 
_I'd love to see pics as well.  I watched Ken Paves on QVC the other day and I must admit, some of the colors didn't really match the hair well and I could totally tell.  I hope it was just bad lighting._

 
Yeah that is a bad thing! You would think they would notice the product flaws before televising it.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 

 
_I'd love to see pics as well.  I watched Ken Paves on QVC the other day and I must admit, some of the colors didn't really match the hair well and I could totally tell.  I hope it was just bad lighting._

 
might have been the lighting.. but the good thing is its 100% human hair so u can customize the hair color


----------



## CincyFan (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_might have been the lighting.. but the good thing is its 100% human hair so u can customize the hair color_

 

Oh I saw the synthetic hair ones.  The human hair Hair Do is like $500.


----------



## princess lissa (Apr 24, 2007)

I have the long curly one and I love it.  Granted I feel like a porn star when I wear it, but it is so much fun.  It's actually really easy to put in and it stays in forever.  I slept in mine once after a drunken night and it stayed on at the club one night through dancing and sweating so I think it's great and worth the money.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess lissa* 

 
_I have the long curly one and I love it.  Granted I feel like a porn star when I wear it, but it is so much fun.  It's actually really easy to put in and it stays in forever.  I slept in mine once after a drunken night and it stayed on at the club one night through dancing and sweating so I think it's great and worth the money._

 
Ahhh theres nothing wrong feeling like a porn star when wearing big sexy hair


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 3, 2007)

I'll post pics soon. how do I get the knots out of it?


----------



## lipshock (May 3, 2007)

Just comb the knots out.  Starting from ends to the "roots" of the hair piece.  If it's human hair it's easy-peasy.  Working with synthetic hair, which I hate, is harder.  It's get ratty and obnoxiously fake looking after awhile.


----------

